# winter pasture



## jeff3co (Jul 12, 2008)

What can I plant for the winter in my pasture if anything? I live in central California, we have a mild winter with some freezing.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Cool season grass.Orchard,perenial ryegrass?Not sure about Calif its a lomg way from Mn,


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Might try these folks if you have not already...University papers so you have sift things a little...I have read some of their insect articles been impressed...they also have a forage conference in Dec. Hope it helps some.

http://alfalfa.ucdavis.edu/-files/html/Bersguide.htm

http://alfalfa.ucdavis.edu/+symposium/proceedings/asdf/alf_symp/2005/05-167.pdf

http://74.125.45.104/u/alfalfa?q=ca...son+grasses&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=us&ie=UTF-8

Regards,
Jim


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

If you just want winter forage why not wheat,rye or something like that , just a thought THOMAS


----------

